# How Many Havanese Dogs does it take to change a light bulb?



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok so here's a little something that has been circulating around email lists for a while. I'm sure some of you have seen it before and it's pretty cute. I thought it might be fun to add to the list. I'm not clever enough to come up with the Havanese submission so I thought I'd put y'all to the challenge.......

How many dogs does it take to change a light bulb? 

Golden Retriever: The sun is shining, the day is young, we've got our whole lives ahead of us, and you're inside worrying about a stupid burned out bulb? 

Border Collie: Just one. And then I'll replace any wiring that's not up to code. 

Dachshund: You know I can't reach that stupid lamp! 

Rottweiler: Make me. 

Boxer: Who cares? I can still play with my squeaky toys in the dark. 

Lab: Oh, me, me!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeze let me change the light bulb! Can I? Can I? Huh? Huh? Huh? Can I? Pleeeeeeeeeze, please, please, please! 

German Shepherd: I'll change it as soon as I've led these people from the dark, check to make sure I haven't missed any, and make just one more perimeter patrol to see that no one has tried to take advantage of the situation.

Jack Russell Terrier: I'll just pop it in while I'm bouncing off the walls and furniture. 

Old English Sheep Dog: Light bulb? I'm sorry, but I don't see a light bulb! 

Cocker Spaniel: Why change it? I can still pee on the carpet in the dark. 

Chihuahua: Yo quiero Taco Bulb. Or 'We don't need no stinking light bulb.' 

Greyhound: It isn't moving. Who cares? 

Australian Shepherd: First, I'll put all the light bulbs in a little circle... 

Poodle: I'll just blow in the Border Collie's ear and he'll do it. By the time he finishes rewiring the house, my nails will be dry.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lisa,

This is too cute, thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

:biggrin1:eace:


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

*lol*ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havanese: I'll just run like hell and create my own electricity 
Havanese: If I can't shred it-- it doesn't exist
Havanese: who needs light when I am so bright

ok that's my attempt. This is a really fun post Lisa.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lisa, cute thread! 
Missy, great humor, you captured the Havs traits! perfectly Thanks for the chuckles!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good job, Missy! I love your humor! ound:


----------

